# Looks like a bad year for Marshmallow farming in NC.



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## DohrmannEnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. A few times, you could tell they were trying to hold in their laughter. I am wondering how much time it took to get people to put the marshmallows on the trees. I bet they had fun making this.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Wonder how many city people fell for that or at least googled it?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I should send the link to my wife and see what she says....I wish I had written a list of all the things I have convinced her of over the years.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

My grandmother used to accuse my other grandmother of being something of a witch... never said it outright but would make little comments about her "riding her broom"...

The other grandmother lived in town and grandma #1 was down on the farm by us... She always made fun of grandma #2 as well because she said they lived "high on the hog"...

I told her one time that Grandma #2 had a "riding vacuum cleaner"... Grandma #1 didn't believe it, but I told her, "Oh yeah, it's the latest thing... they just started coming out with them... So she got one... Saves a lot of time and work around the house... now instead of dragging a vacuum all over the house, you just get on it and ride around vacuuming the house, just like a riding lawn mower!"

"Oh, I know it", she said... "that woman has EVERYTHING!!!"

LOL Some people's children! LOL

OL J R


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

excellent video. Have no fear though I am sure a local bank will foreclose on this farm and help one of their favorites take over growimg marshmallows for the world..


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I really hate to hear that....my whole family loves to roast 'em in the evenings where the weather is good enough to have a fire.

Now we probably not be able to afford them IF we can find any.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, I, for one, don't feel a bit sorry for him. It's easy to see that he was going for organic sun-ripened marshmallows. If he wasn't so hard headed, he would have had sprayed pixie dust (to dry em out) and powdered sugar (it's obvious that his ground is low due to the bitter taste) on when he first saw the signs of bitterness and sog-rot. Too much pixie dust will dry them out and stunt their growth, but Lucky Charms has a market for those culls.

73, Mark


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

You gonna do an extension video on how to prevent sog-rot and bitterness?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I was approached by the U of I and Warner bros. to do just THAT. We talked a few times and it sounded promising. We met to sign the deal and they backed out. They said I had a "Face fit for Forums"...whatever that's supposed to mean? 

73, Mark


----------

